# كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق كامله (38 كورس)



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشاهدة المرفق 84190

كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق كامله
(38 كورس)


* (كورسات الاستركشر)*

structure 1
mediafire
4shared


structure 2
mediafire
4shared


structure 3
mediafire
4shared


structure 4
mediafire


structure 5
mediafire
4shared


structure 6
mediafire
4shared


structure 7
mediafire


structure dynamic
mediafire

​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات الخرسانه)
*

تكنولوجيا الخرسانه
mediafire
4shared


RC 1
mediafire


RC 2
mediafire


RC 3
mediafire

​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات الاستيل)*

استيل تغطيات معدنيه
mediafire
4shared


استيل تغطيات معدنيه ( شرح اخر مبسط )
mediafire


steel bridges
mediafire

​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات المساحه)*


المساحه المستويه
mediafire
4shared


المساحه الجيوديسيه و الجويه
mediafire
4shared

​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات هندسه المياه)

*
fluid
mediafire


hydrology
mediafire


hydrulic
mediafire


رى و صرف
mediafire


اعمال الرى
mediafire
4shared


منشأت مائيه
mediafire

​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات هندسه الطرق)*


نقل و مرور
mediafire
4shared


highway & airport eng
mediafire


material
mediafire
​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات اداره المشاريع)*

اداره مشاريع 1
mediafire
4shared


اداره مشاريع 2
mediafire


هندسه التشييد
mediafire
4shared


هندسه التشييد 2
mediafire

​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات التربه)

*
جيولوجيا
mediafire
4shared


soil 1
mediafire


soil 2
mediafire
4shared


foundation
mediafire

​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* (كورسات الهندسه الصحيه)*

sanitary eng 1
mediafire


sanitary eng 2
mediafire


* (كورسات الموانى و الملاحه البحريه)*

موانى و ملاحه
mediafire


* (كورسات الرسم المدنى)*


civil engineering drawing 1
mediafire
4shared


civil engineering drawing 2
mediafire
4shared


* ****************************

المكتبه على الميديا فاير
password : mahmoudashraf
المكتبه على الفورشيرد
password : mahmoudashraf

*****************************


تم بحمد الله

الان يمكن وضع كل هذا الورق
( 12500 ورقه )

مشاهدة المرفق 84188

هنا

مشاهدة المرفق 84189​


----------



## haytham baraka (7 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## doongoan (7 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عارف انه طلب بايخ جدا , بس لو تقدر تجمع كل الكورسات في ملف واحد مضغوط يبقى كتر خيرك جداً
لو مفيش امكانية مش مشكلة

مع الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك في الموضوع


----------



## nadal911 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية على الجهد


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

haytham baraka قال:


> عمل رائع
> جزاك الله خيرا


و جزاك الله خيرا منه يا بشمهندس هيثم

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

doongoan قال:


> انا عارف انه طلب بايخ جدا , بس لو تقدر تجمع كل الكورسات في ملف واحد مضغوط يبقى كتر خيرك جداً
> لو مفيش امكانية مش مشكلة
> 
> مع الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك في الموضوع


حجم الملف دا كدا هيبقى 2 جيجا و لازم يتقسم ملفات كل ملف 100 ميجا

فهتكون هى نفس النتيجه

انما دلوقتى تقدر تنزل الماده اللى انت عاوزها لوحدها

و الميديا فاير موقع تقدر تنزل منه بسهوله​


----------



## lina 2010 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اين password


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> اين password



كل اسامى الملفات مكتوب فيها الباسورد

mahmoudashraf​


----------



## botek_2010 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جميلللللللللللللل ججججججججججججدددددددددددددداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lina 2010 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## الطويل زايد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك حاجة رائعة جداً


----------



## mitwalli75 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هو الباص يا باشمهندس
شكرا


----------



## ELKAISAR (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m0dy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

mitwalli75 قال:


> ما هو الباص يا باشمهندس
> شكرا


كل اسامى الملفات مكتوب فيها الباسورد

mahmoudashraf​


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير الكثير


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## usama_usama2003 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng atoof (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و تحيا هندسة الزقازيق


----------



## محمد النواري (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## m0dy (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Abd elrahman Fathy قال:


> بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير الكثير





المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير





usama_usama2003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





eng atoof قال:


> بارك الله فيك و تحيا هندسة الزقازيق





محمد النواري قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



الف شكر على الردود الكريمه​


----------



## haytham baraka (8 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بعد تحميل الملفات بعضها تم فك الضغط و البعض الاخر كلما حاولت فتح الملفات تظهر الصورة المرفقة 
ياريت يا هندسة لو تعرف الحل او احد الاعضاء الكرام
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## m0dy (8 أكتوبر 2012)

haytham baraka قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد تحميل الملفات بعضها تم فك الضغط و البعض الاخر كلما حاولت فتح الملفات تظهر الصورة المرفقة
> ياريت يا هندسة لو تعرف الحل او احد الاعضاء الكرام
> و شكرا جزيلامشاهدة المرفق 84239مشاهدة المرفق 84239مشاهدة المرفق 84239مشاهدة المرفق 84239مشاهدة المرفق 84239



الميديا فاير ساعات بيعمل مشكله مع الملفات المضغوطه و بتنزل منه مش كامله

الملف اللى يعمل معاك المشكله دى

اعمله داونلود مره تانيه

و ان شاء الله كدا تبقى المشكله اتحلت​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## elmasry8 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مفيش كورس هندسة التشييد وورق زغلل بتاع الخرسانة ..........جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## m0dy (9 أكتوبر 2012)

elmasry8 قال:


> مفيش كورس هندسة التشييد وورق زغلل بتاع الخرسانة ..........جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا



موجود طبعا


RC 1
mediafire


RC 2
mediafire


RC 3
mediafire



هندسه التشييد
mediafire
4shared


هندسه التشييد 2
mediafire


*****************************

المكتبه على الميديا فاير
password : mahmoudashraf
المكتبه على الفورشيرد
password : mahmoudashraf

*****************************​


----------



## safys (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mo'men (10 أكتوبر 2012)

يا شباب الباص ورد بتاع فك الضغط ايه


----------



## m0dy (11 أكتوبر 2012)

safys قال:


> الف الف شكر يا هندسة
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا



العفو يا بشمهندس

نورت الموضوع​



eng.mo'men قال:


> يا شباب الباص ورد بتاع فك الضغط ايه



كل اسامى الملفات مكتوب فيها الباسورد

mahmoudashraf​


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جازاك الله عنا خيرا
وجعله فى صحيفة اعمالك ​


----------



## محمد مورو (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اكتر الروابط مش شغاله ممكن لومش عند حضرتك مانع ترفعهم ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng atoof (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو افادتى كيف يتم التحميل من ال 4 شيير


----------



## elsafer (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ليك على الملفات القيمه جدا وعلى مجهودك

بس لو ممكن ترفع الملفات الى على الميديا فاير تانى عشان اتمسحوا او ارفعهم على الفور شير


----------



## amr2424 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الملفات غير موجوده على الميديا فير ومش كله موجود ع الفور شير ارجو رفع النواقص ع الفور شير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasernagy2010 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ماشاء الله الله اكبر


----------



## eng.aim91 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*لو سمحت يا بشمهندس معظم لينكات المديافير بتديني الرسالة دي 
*[h=3]*Archive is Encrypted or Password Protected 
*[/h]*!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## m0dy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد مورو قال:


> اكتر الروابط مش شغاله ممكن لومش عند حضرتك مانع ترفعهم ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا





elsafer قال:


> شكرا ليك على الملفات القيمه جدا وعلى مجهودك
> 
> بس لو ممكن ترفع الملفات الى على الميديا فاير تانى عشان اتمسحوا او ارفعهم على الفور شير





amr2424 قال:


> الملفات غير موجوده على الميديا فير ومش كله موجود ع الفور شير ارجو رفع النواقص ع الفور شير وجزاك الله خيرا





eng.aim91 قال:


> *لو سمحت يا بشمهندس معظم لينكات المديافير بتديني الرسالة دي
> **Archive is Encrypted or Password Protected
> *
> 
> ...



معلش يا بشمهندسين

للاسف باين ان الميديا فاير مسح بعض الملفات او حجبها

ان شاء الله جارى رفع الملفات مره اخرى و تحديث اللينكات​


----------



## el-saqrawy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*Archive is Encrypted or Password Protected 
*


----------



## m0dy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

el-saqrawy قال:


> *Archive is Encrypted or Password Protected
> *



معلش يا بشمهندس

للاسف باين ان الميديا فاير مسح بعض الملفات او حجبها

ان شاء الله جارى رفع الملفات مره اخرى و تحديث اللينكات


----------



## ahmedyassen (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عما حملت الينا من العلم


----------



## muneeradnan (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ونفعك بعلمك.


----------



## amr2424 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر وفى انتظار الرفع للملفات اللى اتمسحت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (13 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحت يا هندسه ممكن تنزل structure dynamic علي رابط تاني غير mediafire


----------



## محمد محمد عبدالقوي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الحاجات كلها مش موجوده علي الميديا فاير ياباشمهندس.


----------



## hos1989 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أرجو إعادة رفع الملفات المرفوعة علي ميديافاير فقط
لأن جميعها محذوفة


----------



## انور الاستشاري (15 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف معظم روابط التحميل ملغاة :::: ارجو اعادة الرفع على روابط مججده

وفقكم الله لجهودكم و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم :: شكرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو اعادة رفع الروابط


----------



## nour_eng_22 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على المجهود بانتظار اعادة رفع الملفات .


----------



## اياد اليوسف (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اولا شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وثانيا نحن بانتظار اعادة رفع الملفات على الميديافاير لان معظم الملفات تم حذفها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مرام11 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً لك و لمجهودك , لكن كلمة فك الضغط للملفات لم أجدها, أتمنى لو تكتبها لأنه بدونها لا يمكن فتح كل هذه الملفات, و شكراً لك


----------



## m0dy (16 أكتوبر 2012)

تم اعاده رفع الملفات مره اخرى
ارجو من المشرفين تعديل روابط الميديا فاير فى اول الموضوع

structure 1
mediafire

structure 2
mediafire

structure 3
mediafire

structure 4
mediafire

structure 5
mediafire

structure 6
mediafire

structure 7
mediafire

structure dynamic
mediafire

تكنولوجيا الخرسانه
mediafire

RC 1
mediafire

RC 2
mediafire

RC 3
mediafire​


----------



## m0dy (16 أكتوبر 2012)

استيل تغطيات معدنيه
mediafire

استيل تغطيات شادى
mediafire

steel bridges shady
mediafire

المساحه المستويه
mediafire

المساحه الجيوديسيه و الجويه
mediafire

fluid
mediafire

hydrology
mediafire

hydrulic
mediafire

رى و صرف
mediafire

اعمال الرى
mediafire

منشأت مائيه
mediafire
​


----------



## m0dy (16 أكتوبر 2012)

نقل و مرور
mediafire

highway & airport eng
mediafire

material
mediafire

اداره مشاريع 1
mediafire

project mangement 2
mediafire

هندسه التشييد
mediafire

هندسه التشييد 2
mediafire

جيولوجيا
mediafire

soil 1
mediafire

soil 2
mediafire

foundation
mediafire

sanitary eng 1
mediafire

sanitary eng 2
mediafire

موانى و ملاحه
mediafire

civil engineering drawing 1
mediafire

civil engineering drawing 2
mediafire
​


----------



## amr2424 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## el-saqrawy (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسه ..........جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed shahat (18 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن الاحظ ان معظم المواد على الميديا فير محذوفة اتمنى الافادة


----------



## محمد محمد عبدالقوي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسه ............وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدحسينعثمان (19 أكتوبر 2012)

حقيقة شئ هائل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.aim91 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*الموضوع أكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وأرجو من المشرفين وضع الروابط في الصفحة الأولى وتثبيت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## mnmysara (20 أكتوبر 2012)

انت كبير يا باشمهندس وكلمات الشكر بسيطه بالنسبة لهذا العمل الرائع بس اقولك ربنا يفتح عليك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed shahat (20 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل رائع وجزاك الله الف خير ولكن معظم المواد لا تفتح على الميديا فاير ارجو الافادة تحياتى لك


----------



## حسن احمد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## ahmed shahat (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باهندسة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed shahat (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## samsom43 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد اذنك ياهندسة ارجو اعادة رفع الملفات الموجودة على موقع mediafire.com لانه قام بحذفها كلها


----------



## احمد بدة (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## genius2020 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

انت كبير يا باشمهندس وكلمات الشكر بسيطه بالنسبة لهذا العمل الرائع بس اقولك ربنا يفتح عليك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## genius2020 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

انت كبير يا باشمهندس وكلمات الشكر بسيطه بالنسبة لهذا العمل الرائع بس اقولك ربنا يفتح عليك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (22 أكتوبر 2012)

وفقكم الله على هذه الجهود المتميزه :: و جعل الله عز و جل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## اياد اليوسف (25 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير على تلبية طلبناولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## sekey (25 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
لو سمحت لما بحمل من على media fire 
بيقولى الملف اتمسح 
أرجوووووو الإفاده 
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا ​


----------



## m0dy (25 أكتوبر 2012)

sekey قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> لو سمحت لما بحمل من على media fire
> بيقولى الملف اتمسح
> أرجوووووو الإفاده
> وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا ​


تم اعاده رفع الملفات و موجوده فى الردود فى صفحه رقم 6 و 7

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوك محمد ممكن ترفع الكورسات تانى على الميديا فير لوسمحت علشان هى مش موجوده ولو موجوده ممكن تضع الرابط اللى يدخلنى عليها


----------



## احمد بدة (28 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد محمود الطموح قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوك محمد ممكن ترفع الكورسات تانى على الميديا فير لوسمحت علشان هى مش موجوده ولو موجوده ممكن تضع الرابط اللى يدخلنى عليها



الروابط الجديده ف الصفحه 6


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## memoam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mokh (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الف الف الف شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دار التصميم (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ---لو امكن كورس مشروع خرسانة--


----------



## m0dy (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر على الردود الكريمه

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
​


----------



## ahmedshafeq (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن ترفع كورس الخرسانه تاني الروابط مش شغله


----------



## m0dy (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ahmedshafeq قال:


> ممكن ترفع كورس الخرسانه تاني الروابط مش شغله



تم اعاده رفع الملفات و موجوده فى الردود فى صفحه رقم 6 و 7

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## سعيد شبل (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم برجاء رفع structure dynamics عى 4 shared


----------



## انور الاستشاري (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لجهودك بارك الله تعالى بوقتك و جهدك :: لكن في الصفحه السادسه المحدثه للروابط :: فيه الملف الثالث من محاضرات الستركجر الرابط فيه خلل :: لذا اقتضى التنويه و بانتظار اعادة رفعه


----------



## bob_smma (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر 
فعلا ملفات مهمة جدا


----------



## مكحول (27 نوفمبر 2012)

انجاز عطيم يا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حرب2 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

روابط الميديا فابر مش شغالة


----------



## mohammedkhairy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

جميع روابط الميديا فاير لا تعمل
الرجاء رفع الملفات على الفور شير


----------



## m0dy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

حرب2 قال:


> روابط الميديا فابر مش شغالة





محمد محمود خيرى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> جميع روابط الميديا فاير لا تعمل
> الرجاء رفع الملفات على الفور شير



تم اعاده رفع الملفات و موجوده فى الردود فى صفحه رقم 6 و 7

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## no_way (28 نوفمبر 2012)

والله يا هندسه الواحد مش عارف ازاى يوفيك حقك تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك ولو تبلغ الاخ المشرف عشان يضيف الروابط الجديده بدلا التالفه فى اول الموضوع


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

File removed fron mediashare and the 4shared is not completed to all subjects


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks for the big efforts


----------



## alsayed99 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هندسة الموانئ*

ارجو اعادة رفع مادة هندسة الموانئ لان الملف به خطا


----------



## emohammid (8 ديسمبر 2012)

وايضا الهندسة المائية بعد تحميل الملف يعطي خطأ
ارجو المساعدة في اعادة رفعها
وبارك الله بكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع مميز


----------



## emohammid (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو تحميل الملفات التي لا تعمل وخصوصا المنشأت المائية


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الباسورد من فضلك


----------



## m0dy (10 ديسمبر 2012)

emohammid قال:


> وايضا الهندسة المائية بعد تحميل الملف يعطي خطأ
> ارجو المساعدة في اعادة رفعها
> وبارك الله بكم على هذا المجهود الرائع





emohammid قال:


> ارجو تحميل الملفات التي لا تعمل وخصوصا المنشأت المائية





eng_yousryahmed قال:


> الباسورد من فضلك



تم اعاده رفع الملفات و موجوده فى الردود فى صفحه رقم 6 و 7

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

الباسورد mahmoudashraf

الميديا فاير ساعات بيعمل مشكله مع الملفات المضغوطه و بتنزل منه مش كامله

الملف اللى يعمل معاك المشكله دى

اعمله داونلود مره تانيه

و ان شاء الله كدا تبقى المشكله اتحلت
​


----------



## emohammid (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## ahmedgex (13 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم تسلم يا بشمهندس الف شكر 
جزاك الله كل خير 
مجهوووووووووووووود رائع


----------



## أسامة عبد الهادي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## nabil-ahmed (7 يناير 2013)

أنا متخرج من جامعة إسكندرية من 2005 ....و أحب أقوللك إنني ماشوفتش عندنا كورسات نضيفة زي الكورسات اللي إنت جبتها دي
بجد بارك الله فيك و في مجهودك و في اللي عمل سكان و في المهندسين المحترمين اللي عملوا الكورسات دي طبعا


----------



## nabil-ahmed (7 يناير 2013)

رابط جديد لكورس المواني .....شغال تمام 7 يناير 2013
موانى و ملاحه.rar


----------



## كونتكت (8 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
جهد رائع
وعلم غزير
ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم سائر الاعمال


----------



## taiscer (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Galileo (11 فبراير 2013)

رجاء تجديد الروابط ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## said ebeid (11 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود ده ولكن عند التحميل ...
[h=3]Invalid or Deleted File.[/h]


----------



## أسماء الكون (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي الكريم على الدرووووس


----------



## eng_ahmed333 (20 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحت بالنسبه لملفات mediafire ملهاش حل ...مش قادر انزلها بالنسبه للخرسانه ....
ارجو الافاده لو فى اى طريقه اقدر انزلهم بيها


----------



## ramsis9000 (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (12 مارس 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## MHSala7 (13 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng. Firas (13 مارس 2013)

*رجاء تجديد الروابط ولكم جزيل الشكر Mediafire files doesn't exist anymore!!! Please reupload them.*


----------



## الورد الابيض (30 مارس 2013)

الروابط mediafire كلها مش شغاله عندى مش عارفه اعمل ايه ممكن تساعدونى


----------



## shand and (30 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (30 مارس 2013)

Eng. Firas قال:


> *رجاء تجديد الروابط ولكم جزيل الشكر Mediafire files doesn't exist anymore!!! Please reupload them.*





الورد الابيض قال:


> الروابط mediafire كلها مش شغاله عندى مش عارفه اعمل ايه ممكن تساعدونى



حملوا من الـ 4shared


----------



## البدريري (31 مارس 2013)

ممكن رمز فك الضغط


----------



## hanyrs (1 أبريل 2013)

أنا مهندس متخرج من 12 سنة وطبعا أيامنا ما كانش الانترنت زي دلوقتي الناس ممكن توصل معلوماتها لبعض بكل سهولة ومنتديات وفيسبوك ورفع وتنزيل ملفات بسهولة وسرعة - الدنيا اتغيرت اوي في ال12 سنة دول - خلاصة الكلام عايز أقولك ألف ألف شكر على اللي انت عملته وربنا يجازيك خير انت رجعتني أحس اني لسه في المدرج باخد المحاضرات من الدكاترة ولاقيت معلومات كنا اخدناها ونسيناها من زمان وكان من الصعب الواحد يلاقيها كدة متجمعة ببساطه قدامه - طبعا نفسي أقرأ كل ورقة من الكورسات دي عشان أرجع احس بطالب الهندسة اللي لسه متخرج وكل معلوماته الأكاديمية حاضرة بس الاقي وقت منين في وسط زحمة الشغل والحياه لكن صدقني انت قدمتلي كنز لازم احافظ عليه شاكر لك جدا


----------



## eng_ahmed.m1991 (1 أبريل 2013)

البدريري قال:


> ممكن رمز فك الضغط



الباسورد مكتوب بين الاقواس اهو .......:13:[h=1]mahmoudashraf[/h]


----------



## shadow designer (1 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/كريم الانصارى (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
الملفات مرفوعة فى الصفحة 6و7 تقريبا وشغالة


----------



## elgibaly (6 يوليو 2013)

مطلوب باسورد كورسات الهندسة المدنية


----------



## elgibaly (6 يوليو 2013)

require encrypted password


----------



## هاني علي 26 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن الرفع مره اخري


----------



## انس عبدالله (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدي شققي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## nero12 (31 يناير 2014)

هندسه فعلا مجهودك جبار
ومليووووووووووووووون مشكور فعلا

كل روابط الميديا فاير عطلت
لو ترفعها تانى اكون ممنون ليك جدا
انت ما تعرفش اد ايه انا محتاج الكورسات دى


----------



## أم هناء (18 أغسطس 2014)

مليووووووووووووووون شكر ... فيك شوية ... بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا الخير الكثير ... مجهود غير عادي تشكر عليه

:75::20:


----------



## ASHPOR70 (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (27 سبتمبر 2014)

m0dy قال:


> * (كورسات الهندسه الصحيه)*
> 
> sanitary eng 1
> mediafire
> ...


*الله ينور عليك بس ممكن ترفع روابط جديده للصحى لأن الروابط لاتعمل*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Esmail (29 سبتمبر 2014)

طب بلاش صاحب الموضوع .. يمكن ميقدرش ..
الرجالة الى نزلت الكورسات اول باول .. ماتعمل الواجب مع زمايلها . وترفع لنا الكورسات على موقع الخليج .. اهى هتكسب دعوة واحنا على ايام مفترجة


----------



## zaidihsan (29 سبتمبر 2014)

مهندس الروابط معطله ممكن تعيد رفعها ارجو منك الاستعجال وشكرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

zaidihsan قال:


> مهندس الروابط معطله ممكن تعيد رفعها ارجو منك الاستعجال وشكرا




http://www.gulfup.com/?sqv76a


كبر حجم الملغات يجعل اعادة رفعها بحاجة الى وقت , على كل هذه بداية .

اذا كنت بحاجة الى مادة معينة اولا اذكرها .


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

وهذه المجموعة الثانية 

http://www.gulfup.com/?QHnk3j


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

هذا الرابط لمادة الصحية sanitary 1





http://www.gulfup.com/?dCFWeQ


----------



## zaidihsan (30 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووووورررررررررررررررررر يا ورده الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## zaidihsan (30 سبتمبر 2014)

الروابط في الصفحات 6 و 7 شغاله الله يجزيك الخير مشكور على الاهتمام


----------



## khaled (troy) (4 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## احمد wwwd (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اريد الباسورد لو سمحتم


----------



## ropenhod (17 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم


----------



## no_way (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع منكم


----------



## صلاح سعد السطوحي (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن فيه مشكلة فى موقع mediafird لأنه حذف الملفات


----------



## صلاح سعد السطوحي (26 أكتوبر 2014)

الملف الوحيد اللى على mediafire هو hydrolic


----------



## هاني علي 26 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

تسلم ايدك ياهندسه


----------



## شرعب السلام (11 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## bob_smma (23 ديسمبر 2014)

m0dy قال:


> * (كورسات التربه)
> 
> *
> جيولوجيا
> ...



ياريت لو حد معاه كورس الاساسات يرفعه لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (23 ديسمبر 2014)

many thanks dear m0dy but mediafire Removed them for Violation with best wishes


----------



## bob_smma (24 ديسمبر 2014)

دي رساله الموقع انا قريتها 
انا بسأل ان يكون حد من المهندسين قام بتحميل الملف قبل الحذف ويرفعهولنا علي رابط جديد
وشكرا​


----------



## masr2015 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جرب على الفور شيرد شغال لسة محمل منه


----------



## masr2015 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/_QLap4Yc/__sharing.html#dir=_QLap4Yc


----------



## bob_smma (24 ديسمبر 2014)

كورس الاساسات مش موجود


----------



## arch.jehad (26 ديسمبر 2014)

عمل رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا , شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .


----------



## م محمد حسين مصطفى (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## o.alobidy (3 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت اخي الرجاء تجديد الروابط التي لا تعمل على الـ mediafire احتاج كورسات هندسة الطرق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد محمود2324 (3 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed de (14 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حد يرفع الملفات كلها على رابط واحد او على رابطين
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رمزي الوحيشي (15 أبريل 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (15 أبريل 2015)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## أسامة عبد الهادي (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## صلاح سعد السطوحي (22 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا :77::77::77:


----------



## waelrady (24 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محدي جوهري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_zeyad (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*البوست الموسوعة لكل مهندس*

البوست الموسوعة
============
يا بشمهندس ياللى لسة فى الكلية 
يا بشمهندس ياللى لسة متخرج 
يا بشمهندس يا أبو خبرة 5 سنين
سمى الله كدة و إقرأ كويس علشان هتفضل تتعلم طول عمرك و لو إنت اللى مطلبتش العلم محدش هيديك العلم بمعلقة علم نفسك بنفسك و Online و من غير ماتدفع ولا مليم فيه كنز إنت مش واخد بالك منه يلا نفتحه :

1- لو عايز تتعلم بيم 
أ- يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/tVFv
ب- موقع : http://adyou.me/GX5K

2- طب لو إنت لسة أصلا مش عارف أوتوكاد و عاوز تبقى محترف مفيش أحسن من المهندس محمد فتحى و أدى اللينك أهو 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/ROke

3- نيجى بقى على دراعك اليمين اللى متعرفش تعيش من غيره "الساب" 25 فيديو للمهندس محمود زغلل
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/yPue

4- إنت بقى واد محترف فى الديزاين و عاوز تحلل القواعد و البلاطات بالسيف إتفضل يا فندم خش برجلك اليمين 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/17iv

6- عندنا برج و عاوزين ناخد فى إعتبارنا الرياح و الزلازل يبقى لازم تتعلم إيتابس دوس هنا
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/6ve7

7- ساعات الواحد مننا برضه بيبقى عاوز يعمل excel sheet علشان الحصر أو علشان الديزاين تعالى إتعلم اللى هينفعك فى الإكسيل من هنا 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/gBIA

8- طب لو هتشغل فى الخليج يبقى لازم يبقى معاك ريفيت علشان تبقى من علية القوم إتفضل هذا اللينك 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/u9kK

9- طب لو إنت بتاع planning يبقى مش هتستفيد بكل اللى فوق ده إنت عاوز تتعلم بريمافيرا طب متزعلش و إخبط دى 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/ATHN

10- ياعم أنا أصلا مش ديزاين أنا مهندس تنفيذى . خلاص ياكبير متزعلش نفسك دى دورة المهندس محمد سنبل فيها 32 فيديو بيشرح بالتفصيل المميت كل شىء فى تنفيذ المبنى و إستلامه 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/M08i

11- إشتغلت مكتب فنى و عاوز تنجز فى الحصر 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/S0Qp

12- إنت بقى مش شغال فى كل ده و شغال فى التشطيبات و أهو كله هندسة خش على اللينك ده و الدورة لسة شغالة 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/BhpB

13-لو عاوز تتعلم ديزاين إنشائى مش هتلاقى أحسن من دورة المهندس عمر عبد العزيز هيعيش معاك فى 17 فيديو من أول تصميم القواعد حتى حصر الكميات إتفضل اللينك أهو
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/XHdB

14- لو عايز تتعلم التكييف 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/U8Ue
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/Ff8i
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/qFUc

14 كورس ريفيت ميب 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/0S9J

15 Structure Shop Drawing|م. صبرى محمد الراجحى
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/YDEJ

17 ادارة المشاريع ك ابراهيم نصر 
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/n0Mt

18 التصميم الداخلى باستخدامAutocad2013
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/fOM9

19 حصرالكميات للمشاريع الانشائية
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/uJfB

20 البحث العلمي (سلسلة أساسيات البحث العلمي)
يوتيوب : http://adyou.me/VULS

21 عمل السيفي 
موقع : http://adyou.me/rzeA


----------



## eng.elbaraka (22 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بدر1 (28 يناير 2016)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء اعادة رفعها مرة اخري للاهمية


----------

